# Does Chill or Sport Mode impact AP?



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Thought about this today and haven't had time to check it out... but I was curious if having the car on Sport or Chill impacted AP performance at all? I could see how turning off Sport might result in a smoother autopilot experience unless by default AP isn't tied to that at all....


----------



## goto10 (Mar 15, 2018)

I haven't tried it but I have seen at least one report from someone who claimed it was a bit more "chill" about acceleration in AP. I wouldn't mind an option to enable it just for AP which can be a bit abrupt sometimes. I like the non-chill mode for when I'm in control.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rareohs said:


> Thought about this today and haven't had time to check it out... but I was curious if having the car on Sport or Chill impacted AP performance at all? I could see how turning off Sport might result in a smoother autopilot experience unless by default AP isn't tied to that at all....


The acceleration in autopilot is already kind of chill in my opinion. I want less chill


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Given the machine learning of the car, I can't imagine it would be too hard for the car to mimic your acceleration, breaking speed, and following distance in traffic after observing your inputs in traffic. After a "calibration" period AP can use that.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Given the machine learning of the car, I can't imagine it would be too hard for the car to mimic your acceleration, breaking speed, and following distance in traffic after observing your inputs in traffic. After a "calibration" period AP can use that.


That's not how it works.

The car doesn't "machine learn" anything itself. And Tesla doesn't want it trying to drive more like you either. The "machine learning" happens on other computers. The cars just get updated with the latest results periodically.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

True, it is not machine learning, but I can still see your ideal following distance, acceleration, and deceleration could be set from a sample of driving rather than having to go through the on screen menu.

yes, some people are too aggressive in traffic (acceleratio/deceleration), and this may not fall into Tesla's range of parameters, but I think the car can safely mimic most peoples driving style if that's really what they want the car to do.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

m3_4_wifey said:


> True, it is not machine learning, but I can still see your ideal following distance, acceleration, and deceleration could be set from a sample of driving rather than having to go through the on screen menu.
> 
> yes, some people are too aggressive in traffic (acceleratio/deceleration), and this may not fall into Tesla's range of parameters, but I think the car can safely mimic most peoples driving style if that's really what they want the car to do.


That's why the car gives you a cruise follow distance and now that it's adjustable by the right side scroll wheel it's very easy to manage. Tighter in traffic and further out for free flowing travel. Generally works really well!!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's why the car gives you a cruise follow distance and now that it's adjustable by the right side scroll wheel it's very easy to manage. Tighter in traffic and further out for free flowing travel. Generally works really well!!


I agree it generally works really well. But it would be better if you could set one more parameter. Specifically, when using a longer following distance on less congested highways I would prefer if it were a bit more "chill" about trying to keep, for example, exactly 6 car lengths of distance. Because the car in front might not be very good at maintaining a steady cruising speed, it would be better if it could just average out their speed variations rather than mimic the constant acceleration followed by deceleration of the car in front.


----------

